# Hilfe, verirrtes Reh



## Michael der 2. (1. Juni 2014)

Hi

Seid einigen Tagen irrt in den umliegenden Gärten ein einsames Reh umher. Als es eben von unseren Hunden total panisch wurde (verständlich), ist es nur sinnlos umher gelaufen. Leider hatte ich es nicht gesehen. Es läuft dann immer mit Maximalgeschwindigkeit in die Zäune, weil es de nur schwer erkennen kann.

Offensichtlich läuft es immer nur von Garten zu Garten und findet den Ausgang nicht mehr. Ich befürchte, dass es irgendwann auf der Straße landet (viele Gärten sind zur Straße offen) oder sich irgendwie verletzt bei der Flucht oder mit dem Geweih verheddert (falls es eins hat, es ist alles so schnell gegangen). Gibt es jemanden, der solche Wildtiere einfängt und wieder aussetzt oder wohin kann man sich wenden ?

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar,

Grüße Michael


----------



## PeterW (1. Juni 2014)

Hi Michael,

erster Kontakt wäre mit Sicherheit beim zuständigen Forstamt sicher richtig.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Tanny (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Michael, 
Du kannst Dich an jemanden von der örtlichen Jägerschaft wenden. 
Die können auch feststellen, ob das Reh u.U. irgendwo ein Kitz liegen hat. 
Dann wäre es nämlich fatal, die Ricke einfach "umzusiedeln"...

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Brittami (1. Juni 2014)

Forstamt, Jäger, eine Wildtierstation, die Feuerwehr - wahrscheinlich kann Dir auch ein Tierarzt einen Tipp geben, an wen Du Dich wenden könntest.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Andreas A. (1. Juni 2014)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Offensichtlich läuft es immer nur von Garten zu Garten und findet den Ausgang nicht mehr.



Hallo Michael,
die Tipps der anderen sollten Dir bzw. dem Reh schon weiterhelfen. Ich frage mich nur, wie Eure Gärten gezäunt sind, dass es den Ausgang nicht findet. Rehe können ja Hindernisse gut überspringen, sofern sie sie sehen. Vielleicht ist es krank?
In den letzten Jahren beobachte ich immer öfter Rehe bei uns im Garten. Allerdings grenzt unser Garten ungezäunt an einen Wald. Aber auch aus anderen Wohngebieten habe ich gehört, dass die Tiere in größerer Entfernung zu Wald oder Feldflur in Gärten auftauchen. Viele Rehe sind heute ja auch lange nicht mehr so scheu, wie noch vor 20 Jahren.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Titran (1. Juni 2014)

Ich vermute dieses Reh leidet unter der " Gamsblindheit " kann durch Ziegen übertragen werden. Dadurch sieht es eure Einfriedungen nicht und rennt dagegen.
Gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten
1. Das Reh wird geschossen oder kommt sonst um, ist ne ansteckende Krankheit .
2. Es überlebt die Krankheit und ist danach immun dagegen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Als wir es das letzte Mal gesehen haben ist es ganz weit hinten am Zaunende auf der Nachbarseite hin und her gelaufen. Es scheint ihn deutlich als Hindernis erkannt zu haben. Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man grüne Maschendrahtzäune in der Panik nicht sieht, vor allem wenn ein Hund plötzlich hinter einem her ist und zwei Menschen verzweifelt versuchen, den Hund zu sich zu rufen. Hier würde ich zunächst nicht von einer Krankheit ausgehen.
Die Grundstücke sind teilweise sehr groß hier, teilweise 100m lang oder länger. Viele sind einfach untereinander nicht begrenzt und durchgehend. Die Straße führt in den Wald. Bis dort hin sind es zwar mehrere hundert Meter aber wir sind schon am Rande der Ortschaft. Letztes Jahr war sogar ein Dachs hier in der Gegend.
Was mir eben Sorgen bereitet... In dieser Straße ist am 1. Mai morgens um 6 ein Reh in der Straße spaziert, vielleicht aufgeschreckt von den Leuten im Wald an der Walpurgisnacht ¿ (Ironie). Das war ein paar Häuser weiter. Wir haben gesehen, wie es eben in einen Garten gelaufen ist, der zur Straße offen ist. Da an diesem Feiertag die Leute um diese Uhrzeit noch schlafen haben wir uns entschieden, es einfach in Ruhe zu lassen. Auch weil wir es nicht erschrecken wollten...

Grüße Michael


----------

